# Picture Tutorial Elephant topper.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The pattern for this is in "Carving Animal Canes & Walking Sticks with Power "by Frank Russell.
I made copies of the pattern and cut them out. Then using a spry craft adhesives attack the side view to my block. After cutting out the side view I glued the front view to that and cut out the front view.
Then using the glued on front view as a guide started shaping the elephant with my palm tool and rotary tool. I hope this is picture tutorial is helpful.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Awesome job on that elephant!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Rodney. It was a fun learning project. It was the first elephant topper
I have done.


----------

